# Got my first Sinn-556



## Rambam

New to the Sinn forum, but long time reader. 
Finally got my hands on a Sinn and not a second too late! Love this watch!
































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## coris

Rambam, those are _amazing _pics!! What camera did you use, if you dont mind me asking? They came out perfect.

Love the tan NATO too. Great combo, enjoy the watch.

|>|>|>


----------



## Docrwm

As always, your pictures make an already incredible watch look even better :-!


----------



## G Shock

reallistic photo.


----------



## Mac

Those are amazing photos of a lovely watch! I want one now :roll:

I'm not a fan of nato straps but it looks good on that tan!

Look even better on a dark brown croco though :-!

Enjoy!


----------



## Rambam

coris said:


> What camera did you use, if you dont mind me asking?


Thank you for all the kind comments, guys
I used a Nikon D90 with the Nikkor 60mm F2.8 lens for these shots.


----------



## socal44

Great watch. Great photos.


----------



## scm64

Crap there goes the neighborhood! :roll:

J/K Buddy :-d, rocking shots as always :-!, glad to you finally saw the light. b-)


----------



## naihet

Rock on Kenneth!
I think i have the 60mm on my wish list now... a little regret on the 105mm f2.8 macro.
Great close ups!


----------



## slimshaneee

Holy mackerel! Beautiful watch and pictures. Thanks for putting them up!


----------



## Sunburst

Excellent choice as your first Sinn and excellent photos. :-!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Sick pics, Bro! Those pics could sell a thousand 556s. ;-)


----------



## Geof3

Great watch for a steal. One of the absolute best watch bargains out there. Excellent pics!


----------



## Rambam

Thank you for the compliments and the welcome guys!
It`s a slow Sunday here, so I took a couple of more pics.














































Thanks for looking!


----------



## naihet

Kenneth, you make me love my 556 even more (if that is even possible!) 
great stuff mate!


----------



## ceebee

Awesome looking Sinn. Great images also. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## mebiuspower

Your photos are so good.. that I really want this watch now!!! It's all your fault!!! :-d


----------



## cipsaz

I want that strap. Where did you get it?


----------



## Rambam

cipsaz said:


> I want that strap. Where did you get it?


The strap is a Tan Zulu from Singular straps.se 
It`s like butter, unlike most Zulu`s that are more stiff.


----------



## SlipKid

Rambam said:


> Thank you for all the kind comments, guys
> I used a Nikon D90 with the Nikkor 60mm F2.8 lens for these shots.


I have the same camera and lens, a great combo.


----------



## Rambam

Tried putting the 556 on Nato, I think it looks pretty good!


----------



## Rambam

Slow day, so a couple more


----------



## CMSgt Bo

That last one is my new screensaver. Thanks Rambam! :-!


----------



## SASTROOPER

Stunning pics of your watch ! Makes me want one now !


----------



## Rambam

Another Sunday, another strap:-d
Tried the Hirsch Liberty this time, not sure about the result though:think:


Sinn on Hirsch Liberty by Dime a dozen, on Flickr


Sinn on Hirsch Liberty backview by Dime a dozen, on Flickr


Sinn on Hirsch Liberty wristshot by Dime a dozen, on Flickr


----------



## apnk

Rambam said:


> Another Sunday, another strap:-d
> Tried the Hirsch Liberty this time, not sure about the result though:think:


Dude, I think it looks great on anything!b-)


----------



## spsurfer

Thanks Rambam for your amazing pictures!!
Your pictures made me finally decide for the 556, I have it since thursday and love it!

I have it with a black leather strap but I can imagine a brown croc strap would make it look wonderfull, too.

Mine is still running a +10 secs / 24 hours, but I'll wait a 8 weeks to see if it will slow a little down.

One little downer is a really, really tiny scratch on the dial, you can only see it with really strong sight at one specific angle, so I think I just have to live with it.

Thanks for your pics, 100% profesional!!!

Regards
surfer


----------



## offshoredriver

Great pics there Rambam. I have been close to buying a 556 a couple of times, and these shots should be forwarded immediately to Sinn for use in their catalogue. You have truly captured the essence of this watch. For what it is worth, it looks great on all those straps, but the Hirsch is an absolute 100% winner. Perfect.


----------



## Rambam

Thank you very much guys, I`m really glad you enjoy the pics! 
Congrats on the 556, Surfer! It really is a great allround watch! Very versatile strapwise too.


----------



## offshoredriver

Just out of interest where did you get the watch from, and how badly did you get nailed when the watch arrived here in Norway? It has really put me off buying things from overseas, and now I try and wait until I travel to avoid the high import duties if possible.


----------



## spsurfer

offshoredriver said:


> Just out of interest where did you get the watch from, and how badly did you get nailed when the watch arrived here in Norway? It has really put me off buying things from overseas, and now I try and wait until I travel to avoid the high import duties if possible.


Hello,
I live in spain and had to pay a 565,-€ plus shipping. I have been thinking about buying it next time I'll be in germany, but as Sinn will rise it's prices in september, I orderen it now. In germany it's till end of this month for 490,-€.

Regards
surfer


----------



## offshoredriver

spsurfer said:


> Hello,
> I live in spain and had to pay a 565,-€ plus shipping. I have been thinking about buying it next time I'll be in germany, but as Sinn will rise it's prices in september, I orderen it now. In germany it's till end of this month for 490,-€.
> 
> Regards
> surfer


The problem we have here is Norway is that not being part of the EU we get hammered with import tax, customs duty and "extra freighting" charges and whatever else customs feel like charging you this week! I have never had the same percentage added twice, and mistakes are common, but difficult to solve. The last time I ordered something from germany, I ended up paying something like 45% extra! In many cases it would be cheaper to buy a cheap air ticket to somewhere in the EU and collect or buy your watch there!


----------



## Davidoff

Hi guys, 
sorry for being a little bit OT but as a proud owner of 556 I wanted to ask you whether you have come across an original Sinn rubber strap for this timepiece? I haven´t seen any only leather or steel bracelet. 
If there is no original then what rubber/silicone straps you wear on your 556s? I am trying to find the best match. Thanks


----------



## Koenta

RAMBAM, can you please stop taking pictures!!



... can you explain in a short version how your setting of the camera and area is?
I have a Canon eos 350 with kit lens 18-55
Is it possible to take such beautiful pics?
Love the watch btw


----------



## zara

Davidoff said:


> Hi guys,
> sorry for being a little bit OT but as a proud owner of 556 I wanted to ask you whether you have come across an original Sinn rubber strap for this timepiece? I haven´t seen any only leather or steel bracelet.
> If there is no original then what rubber/silicone straps you wear on your 556s? I am trying to find the best match. Thanks


The 20mm Sinn silicone straps fit without problem and is a readily available option if you go onto the Sinn web site. I have one with the regular deployant mounted on my 556 and it is an awesome strap for this watch. Next time around I would go with the smaller butterfly deployant though, for my taste the regular one is a bit large for this watch.


----------



## Rambam

Koenta said:


> ... can you explain in a short version how your setting of the camera and area is?
> I have a Canon eos 350 with kit lens 18-55
> Is it possible to take such beautiful pics?
> Love the watch btw


The "trick" if you will, to pics like this (pics in general really) is lighting. 
I dont see any problems with you taking pics like this with the setup you got. I`d suggest you invest in some sort of tripod though. Just about all of my watchpics are taken with the camera mounted on the tripod due to the slow shutter times. 
You can view all the EXIF info of the pics on my flickr page, if you`re wondering about what Aperture/shuttertime is used etc. for a certain pic. 
My setup for watchpics looks like this:


----------



## aerovac63

Because of your pictures i have every intent to purchase a 556 Such a classic looking
Sinn. Love the twin towers picture also.

Kent


----------



## spsurfer

aerovac63 said:


> Because of your pictures i have every intent to purchase a 556 Such a classic looking
> Sinn. Love the twin towers picture also.
> 
> Kent


Good choice!
But order it this month, next month the price will wise a 15-20% !!!

Regards
surfer


----------



## CMSgt Bo

spsurfer said:


> Good choice!
> But order it this month, next month the price will wise a 15-20% !!!
> 
> Regards
> surfer


I gotta' piggy-back on what Surfer said. You only have a week and a half before the dreaded annual price increase. Read about it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/september-coming-so-new-sinn-price-list-433640.html


----------



## Rambam

Another Sunday, another strap:-d
Someone was asking for some pics of the watch with the original leatherstrap, so I changed back from the Hirsch. 
This is one is a bit too dressy for me, at least for everyday wear, but still a nice strap.


Sinn 556 Original strap Front by Dime a dozen, on Flickr


Sinn 556 Original strap backview by Dime a dozen, on Flickr


Sinn 556 Original strap sideview by Dime a dozen, on Flickr


----------



## spsurfer

Great shots!
That's the strap I wear, but I'm thinking of getting a dark brown croc strap..

Regards
surfer


----------

